# Turkish: Never forget to smile!



## Rihtsea

Greetings all.

In the past I got some useful information from this forum, but I never actually registered...
Now I am looking for a translation though and I could not find it in an online dictionary so far. I hope someone here can be of assistance 

Actually, I am looking for a correct Turkish form for the following:

a saying: "Never forget to smile!"
and a gramatically correct form of: "For <name>"

some background: it is for a tile wich people hang on their wall, with a saying on them.

A big thanks in advance for anyone who could help me with this


----------



## badgrammar

I think never forget to smile is "Asla gülmek unutma", but I'm not sure how you'd say "for (so-and-so)"...  I know how to say "from so-and-so," or "to so-and-so", but not for...

Wait for confirmation from a native speaker, though, my Turkish is notoriously horrible and full of errors!


----------



## ameana7

"Never forget to smile" can be translated as "Gülümsemeyi sakın unutma" or "Gülümsemeyi hiç unutma". Both have the same meaning.

"For...." depends on the names. We use the suffix " -e" but it changes depending on the vowels in the name.

For example, "For Mehmet" is "Mehmet'e", but "For Ozan" is "Ozan'a" because its vowels are  hard vowels. (Actually I don't know how to call them, but I mean "a,ı,o,u").
Also if the name ends with a vowel, we use generally "y" to link them. For instance "For Sevgi" is "Sevg_i'*y*e_". Because it is difficult to say "Sevg*i'e*".


If you say the name that you want to use, it will be better. 




> think never forget to smile is "*Asla gülmeyi unutma"*




Dear Badgrammar, we can use "asla" as well as "sakın" or "hiç" in this sentence, but if we translate your sentence mot a mot to English, then it means "never forget smile". You simply forgot the "to". 
We say "biri*ni*/birşey*i* unutmak".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Just wanted to add a language pointer:*

to laugh:* gülmek
*to smile: *gülümsemek


----------



## Tabac

ameana7 said:


> hard vowels. (Actually I don't know how to call them, but I mean "a,ı,o,u").


When I was studying Turkish, our teacher called them "back" vowels, as opposed to the "front" vowels, 'back' and 'front' referring to the location of the tip of the tongue. This is a common distinction in linguistic circles.


----------



## Rihtsea

Ahh I see. Thanks everyone for the responces, they have helped me a lot 



ameana7 said:


> Also if the name ends with a vowel, we use generally "y" to link them. For instance "For Sevgi" is "Sevg_i'*y*e_". Because it is difficult to say "Sevg*i'e*".


Great, that makes it a lot clearer for me  Still, just to prevent any errors and to make sure I understand it correctly, "For Hanife" would become "Hanife'ye"?


----------



## Tabac

Rihtsea said:


> Great, that makes it a lot clearer for me  Still, just to prevent any errors and to make sure I understand it correctly, "For Hanife" would become "Hanife'ye"?


*Evet.*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Grammatically, *"for Hanife" *becomes "*Hanife için" *which won't sound very well in this context. That's probably because of the fact that we, Turks, _usually_ write messages like these "*to"(-e/-a) *someone, not *"for"(için)* someone. 

*Hanife'ye: *to Hanife
*Hanife için: *for Hanife

But in this context, it is *Hanife'ye. *I also recommend that you make this part come before _*gülümsemeyi sakın unutma*_.


----------

